# My current Android Pain Points: streaming and sync'ing my media



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are the issues I'm attempting to address:

1. How to stream music, audio books and podcasts from my Linux PC to my Android devices on WiFi at home.
2. How to stream music, audio books and podcasts over 3G/ 4G away from home
3. How to sync all my files between cloud, home Linux PC and Android devices
4. How to manage files on Android because gMTP sucks on Linux and Galaxy Nexus.

*EDIT: I may have found my solutions*
for streaming I'm leaning toward Subsonic. So far it is working great.
for managing files on my Galaxy Nexus (without using MTP), I discovered that QuickSSHd supports *SFTP*. This works great! It's a perfect solution!
for syncing my files, I can use all the power of *rsync* now, thanks to QuickSSHd. This opens up some amazing possibilities.
Here are some short notes on setting up and using SFTP and rsync:
Initial setup on phone:
install and set up QuickSSHd
(optional, but my steps assume this) copy public key to phone as per QuickSSHd instructions (I actually did this step using the computer)

Initial setup on computer (and # means "as root user"):
sudo -s
apt-get install sshfs
adduser yourname fuse
mkdir ~/yourmountdirectory

To manage and sync files from Android using your computer:
sshfs [email protected]:/ /yourmountdirectory/ -o allow_root,IdentityFile=/home/yourname/.ssh/id_rsa
rsync -a /yourmountdirectory/ /backups/GalaxyNexus
(you can also simply use Nautilus to access files, without ever opening the terminal. But then you can't use rsync from command line)

Original app list:

Here is an alphabetical list of all the apps and potential solutions I have found.

I have not picked final solutions yet. This post is just a reference for anyone else looking for similar solutions.
Maybe we can reach a consensus on the best solution for each of the 4 points above...

Here's my alphabetical list:

AirDroid - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...e=search_result 
AirDrop - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...com.airdropfull 
Amdroid :: Ampache on Android
 http://amdroid.ampache.org/ 
Ampache - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampache 
Ampache • View topic - New Android Client for Ampache
 http://ampache.org/f....php?f=6&t=3143 
AndroFD SMB Service - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...oid.androfd.smb 
Android Apps for Linux Server Admins - ConnectBot, QuickSSHd, SwiFTP, AndFTP, Wyse PocketCloud - Reviews - LinuxPlanet
 http://www.linuxplan.../reviews/7301/1 
Android Apps for Plugging in to the Cloud | Android.AppStorm
 http://android.appst...n-to-the-cloud/ 
Android SSH Server
 http://stepinto.gith...m/android-sshd/ 
AndSMB (samba client) - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...lysesoft.andsmb 
ASTRO SMB Module - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...etago.astro.smb 
Astrotek Share - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...m.astrotek.upnp 
BotSync - Android SFTP SCP SSH Sync App
 http://botsync.com/ 
BubbleUPnP Server
 http://bubbleguuum.free.fr/upnpserver/ 
Cloud Music Comparison: What's the Best Service for Streaming Your Library Everywhere?
 http://lifehacker.co...rary-everywhere 
Cloud Storage Options - Top 5 Free Services
 http://techsplurge.c...torage-options/ 
Cloud.cm for Android | AppBrain.com
 http://www.appbrain.....cloudMobileApp 
ConnectBot - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...onnectbot&hl=en 
connectbot - Secure shell (SSH) client for the Android platform - Google Project Hosting
 https://code.google.com/p/connectbot/ 
DLNA Open Source Projects - eLinux.org
 http://elinux.org/DL...Source_Projects 
droidsshd - Dropbear SSHd server management tools - Google Project Hosting
 http://code.google.com/p/droidsshd/ 
droidsshd - SFTP support - Dropbear SSHd server management tools - Google Project Hosting
 https://code.google....ues/detail?id=1 
DroidSSHd Free(No price and No Ads) SSHD server on Android - xda-developers
 http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=976187 
EggPlug : What is it?
 http://www.eggplug.com/what_is_it.html 
Emit - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...da.android.emit 
Emit Free - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ndroid.emitfree 
Emit Web Access | All your media. Limitless.
 https://www.emitapp.com/#guide 
ES File Explorer - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ngs.android.pop 
File Expert - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...xcxin.filexpert 
File Sync & Online Backup - Access and File Sharing from Any Device - SugarSync
 https://www.sugarsync.com/ 
Fing - Network Tools - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ok.android.fing 
FolderSync - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...foldersync.full 
FolderSync FAQ - Tacit Dynamics
 http://www.tacit.dk/foldersync/faq 
FtpCafe FTP Client Pro - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...?id=com.ftpcafe 
GeeXboX uShare UPnP A/V Media Server HomePage
 http://ushare.geexbox.org/ 
Google Music? Naah. Sync and backup your music with DropBox | androidtipguys.com
 http://androidtipguy...c-with-dropbox/ 
How to Access Your Computer Files (And Stream Music) From Your Mobile Devices
 http://maketecheasie...ices/2010/06/23 
iMediaShare - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...anor.amspremium 
Livedrive Mobile | AppBrain Android Market
 http://www.appbrain....e/com.livedrive 
Livedrive Online Storage & Online Backup
 http://www.livedrive.com/ 
MediaTomb - Free UPnP MediaServer
 http://mediatomb.cc/ 
MixZing Media Player - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...m.mixzing.basic 
Multimedia Streaming From PC To Android Device?
 http://androidcommun...id-device-1954/ 
Personal Cloud - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro..._from_developer 
Plex for Android - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...plexapp.android 
PocketCloud Explore | AppBrain Android Market
 http://www.appbrain....filebrowserfull 
Qloud Media - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...i.qiss.vega.pro 
QuickSSHd - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...oilsw.quicksshd 
S3Anywhere (Amazon S3 cloud) for Android | AppBrain.com
 http://www.appbrain....soft.s3anywhere 
Samba Filesharing - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...unkyfresh.samba 
Seagate BlackArmor NAS DLNA server - Something Completely Different
 http://michaelmcgarr...karmor-nas.html 
Seagate BlackArmor PS 110 USB 3.0 external hard drive - Computer Chips & Hardware Technology | Geek.com
 http://www.geek.com/...-drive-2010033/ 
SSH server for android? - Android - Stack Exchange
 http://android.stack...ver-for-android 
SSHDroid - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro....sshdroid&hl=en 
Stream Music and Videos from PC to Android- 6 Top Applications
 http://techsplurge.c...usic-videos-pc/ 
Stream Video to Android from remote PC - Android Forums
 http://androidforums...-remote-pc.html 
Streaming Apps for Your Android - The Best
 http://lifehacker.co...or-your-android 
Streaming Media to Your Gadgets
 http://lifehacker.co...to-your-gadgets 
Subsonic » Free Music Streamer
 http://www.subsonic....es/features.jsp 
Subsonic Music Streamer - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...onic.androidapp 
SugarSync - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...pcast.sugarsync 
SwiFTP FTP Server - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...s?id=org.swiftp 
Syncness Wifi Sync Music/Files - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro....world.syncness 
Teradesk for Android | AppBrain.com
 http://www.appbrain.....mobile.android 
Tonido - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...o.android&hl=en 
Tonido Download
 http://www.tonido.co...n_download.html 
TonidoPlug Linux Home Server, NAS - Review: $99
 http://paulstamatiou...home-server-nas 
transfer your files via wifi
 http://www.galaxynex...s-via-wifi.html 
Ubuntu One Files - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...e.android.files 
Upload 2 NAS - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ions.upload2nas 
Valence - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro....cafbit.valence 
VLC Stream & Convert | traveldevel.com
 http://traveldevel.com/ 
VLC Stream & Convert Pro - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...oid.vlc.license 
VLC Streaming over 3G | traveldevel.com
 http://traveldevel.c...reaming-over-3g 
Web App Review: Droptunes - Listen to your music in Dropbox from the browser
 http://www.chromeosl...ox-browser.html 
WebSharing File/Media Sync - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...p.websharing.r1 
WiFi File Explorer - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...iFiFileExplorer 
WiFi File Explorer PRO - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...FileExplorerPRO 
WiFi File Manager - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...wififilemanager 
WiFi File Server - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ns.wfm.activity 
WiFi File Transfer - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...ififiletransfer 
WiFi File Transfer Pro - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...filetransferpro 
Wireless File Transfer - Apps on Android Market
 https://market.andro...hi.wifitransfer


----------

